# My eyelid always change shape.



## Jennifer2k89 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, to start off with, this may sound weird to some because not everyone here is Asian, however... if there are Asian in here, you guys would probably understand what I mean.

My eyelid constantly changes it crease. One day, I have this huge crease, then the next, I don't have any eyelid. People told me that it's because I don't have enough sleep... but I actually slept for almost 10 hours, and the next day, it's gone again. WTH is going on? I think my eye is going crazy... This have been going on for more than 5 years now.

Is there a eyecream out there that solve this problem or something?


----------



## green*apple (Feb 19, 2008)

hahaha, i kinda know what you mean! and a lot of times, it only happens to one eye, so i look like a lopsided weirdo! i haven't heard of any cream that'll help, but you know what kind of helps - if i have a good cry. it may be a little puffy when you wake up, but that subsides of course. worth a try..?


----------



## makeupfanatic (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol, I have the exact same problem, especially when I'm tired or stressed out. What I do (I learned this from a friend actually..) is I cut a small piece of scotch tape and stick it on my eyelid so that whenever I open my eyes, my double lids are back. Usually as the day goes on your natural crease will come back and you can take it off at the end of day.

Oh I also don't think it's the lack of sleep that causes this, but irregular sleep. As I know my lids get wacky if I sleep irregularly.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 20, 2008)

it's a fine line- too much sleep, too little.

too much sleep in horizontal positions settles fluids. too little sleep gets you swollen from fatigue stress.

you can look for creams with caffeine or tannins, natural diuretics, fluid reducers. you can also sleep with a mask, its light pressure aids in dispursing fluids and helps with deeper REM.

Benefit Eyecon, Caudalie has an eye serum, Skyn Iceland has a contouring eye cream I have a sample of that's supposed to be great for this issue, but I haven't tried it yet- I am obsessed with eye cream samples.

I love Dior Capture R60/80 for myself, but I have other issues other than puffiness that Capture deals with.


----------



## Jennifer2k89 (Feb 20, 2008)

You guys are probably right, I do have a ridiculously irregular sleeping pattern. One day, I barely sleep for 4 hours, the next, I sleep for more than 12. Maybe that's the problem.

There's this eye tape/glue/clip that they sell for asian to create the crease, does anyone know what I'm talking about? I'm thinking about getting it, because some people said that if you use it for a while, you eyelid just remain that way. I might try that if those eyecream don't work out for me.

And thank you, I will give Skyn Iceland a try. I think I've tried that Caudalie eye serum before... it actually made my eye worst. = (


----------



## inertia (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm half Asian and the same thing happens to me. The less I sleep (and the worse I feel), the more likely I am to have smooth flat double lids. If I get more than 5 hours of sleep, I wake up with puffy monolids.

I keep cold packs in the refrigerator to use on my eyes when they're really puffy. (Here in Japan, high-end food markets pack items like cheese with little bags of frozen gel to keep it cold. When I get home I wash the packets and store them in the fridge to always have them ready for my eyes.) MAC's Fast Response Eye Cream also seems to help with the puffiness.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmmmm, that's really interesting, I didn't know that happened.


----------



## miss_fia (Feb 21, 2008)

it happens to me too but not as often


----------



## Kathy (Feb 21, 2008)

Some type of eye mask might help, but I know my eyes are the first thing that get tired and old looking on me if I'm not sleeping right!


----------



## banapple (Feb 21, 2008)

u can use eye tape or eye glue to fix it temporarily in the day~

but there's nothing you can do but wait it out. try to sleep more I guess? haha

i rarely get those and when i do it's so annoying &gt;&lt;


----------



## CheerBear (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer2k89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, to start off with, this may sound weird to some because not everyone here is Asian, however... if there are Asian in here, you guys would probably understand what I mean.
My eyelid constantly changes it crease. One day, I have this huge crease, then the next, I don't have any eyelid. People told me that it's because I don't have enough sleep... but I actually slept for almost 10 hours, and the next day, it's gone again. WTH is going on? I think my eye is going crazy... This have been going on for more than 5 years now.

Is there a eyecream out there that solve this problem or something?

God I know exactly what you mean. I'm asian as well and I find that if you sleep on your stomach (face-down) it tends to get more puffy the next morning or if you sleep irregularly. It's so annoying when you're trying to do your makeup in the morning because you don't know whether or not it's going to go back to the original shape or stay messed up lol.


----------



## Chelleee (Mar 2, 2009)

Omg I thought i was the only one with that problem. Isnt it so anooooooying? one day it'll have a crease and the other one is like nothing. it gets frustrating when you want to put on makeup. the only thing to cure it is through surgery, but I don't recommend that. I think it's because there is always extra skin so your eye changes. Monolids suck!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 2, 2009)

My daughter gets this in one eye when she has irregular sleep, im so glad others get it because the days she has it her father tries to blame my side genetics for it lol...I thought she may grow out of it but I guess not, but thats fine i will just try my hardest to get her sleeping more evenly.

Thanks for starting this thread it was very informative






(just thought i's add, as far as i know there is no Asian blood in my family but there is possibly in husbands, SO ha! I will let him know its possibly from his side)


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know of any eyecream who can change that, but Koren in one of his be-you-tified videos has Eve Pearl applying makeup on an asian woman with that same problem. I think she did a good job, maybe check it out ?


----------



## roxielilyrox (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey! I have the exact same problem sometimes. I wake up some days and my eyes are perfectly normal... then the next day sometimes there so small you can't even see them! &amp; yes i do agree that it can be cause by lack of sleep or if your eyes are irritated. But its SO annoying!

I'm not even asian.. i'm white british. Although, I discovered if you cut a thin, longish (smaller then your actual eyelid) and place it where your crease is it makes your eyelid abit bigger! It was a miracle when I discovered this. &amp; then you leave it for a bit, whilst applying your makeup &amp; then take it off (or you don't really even have to as its invisable and you can hardly notice it!) &amp; it should stay like this for the rest of the day or even for a few days!

please, please, please try this! Its worth a go... you will thank me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you don't like cutting your own celitape then you can search for 'Double lid tape or glue' and purchase it from ebay!

Trust me there are ways! Good luck!


----------



## despicableme (Jul 25, 2013)

hi.. hope i can find best answer for my issue at the moment.. just few years back, I was injured and had an accident where my glasses was broken and those pieces tore down my eyelid (left eye one). It has recovered back after all these years, means that the lid (skin) on my left eye started to grow back but it seems asymmetric between left and right one. I'm single-eyelid and wondering why is that after i was injured, the left eyelid seems to be like double eyelid (swollen/folded) while the right one doesn't. Anything I could do/consume/anything to perhaps get it back normally without surgery, means that to let it grow symmetrically? Any help would be highly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Maria Elena (Dec 21, 2017)

I have the same problem, only I’m not asian, but caucasian. So I don’t have a monolid, I have a double eyelid, and like for about a year I always wake up with one eyelid appearing bigger than the other and I don’t know what to do. Any advice?


----------



## DollSkin25 (Jan 12, 2018)

Omg this happens to me too!!

Great question. It was bothering me just yesterday..  Some days it's better, some days it's almost normal, some days it's bad. Hate this problem!

I'm hoping that my upcoming chemical peel will help make it normal and even again (I'm getting it in about a month's time.) Will let you know if that helps!


----------



## puppylove888 (Jan 26, 2018)

I thought I am the only weird one with uneven eyelids! I am glad (and also not glad!) that I found this group!

I saw a doctor once because I thought it could be a stroke or a more serious underlying condition. Thank god it was just aging..

He recommended me to try a non-surgical eyelid lifting treatment called Eyelid Resus. It uses AGNES to deliver radiofrequency waves to lift the eyelids. I am still reading up to see if there are any side effects before doing it.

However, I saw the before and after photos and results look amazing though.


----------



## erika1110 (Jun 18, 2019)

This happens to me too! For me my left eye is always a double eyelid but my right eyelid always changes shapes. Some days it’s a mono lid and some days they’re symmetrical!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2020)

Omg!! My eyelids change EVERYDAY. But i fix it with something abit sharp and make a line where i want my eyelids to shape. (I'm asian btw)


----------

